# Double Wall Mount



## huntmichigan (Nov 18, 2005)

Looking for ideas on a double whitetail wall mount. Recently tagged out on two bucks on the same day and looking for a way to incorporate them together. Would have to be a wall mount as I don't think I have room for a pedestal.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Congrats. Quite a hunt.

The corner mounts with bucks locking antlers is interesting....








The staggered ones on same wall yet together are kind of interesting too ...

https://www.google.com/search?q=dou...eAhVm4YMKHWXFASsQsAR6BAgFEAE&biw=1416&bih=684


----------

